# I've been busy! Munch now has cat shelves!



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

I've been meaning to do this for a very long time. I finally had the weekend and the money at the same time!
View attachment 45962
View attachment 45970
View attachment 45978
View attachment 45986
View attachment 45994
View attachment 46002
View attachment 46010
View attachment 46018


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

Very cool! Love the one with Munch strutting his fine self, like he's on a mission, get out of his way! lol

My fav is the board with rope wound around it! Love it!


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Wow!! Great job! You have been a busy person!!!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Ah that's awesome! Munch obviously is giving his 'paws approval' for 'HIS' Shelves! 
And like Cat face said, I really like the rope wrapped scratcher/climber!


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Thanks guys! I did the board wrapped in sisal by the window incase he ever needs to feel territorial lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Munch is very lucky! You did a fabulous job! I am sure he will have hours of good "hunting" up there!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

He seems to like his ladder!
View attachment 46026

It's easier to catch the red bug! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

LOL! Priceless!! And those darn red bugs can disappear sooooooo fast!


----------



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)

Munchmunchmunchmunch


----------



## rural-cat (Dec 6, 2013)

wonderful shelves!!! and it sure looks like munch is very pleased with them!

i love the vertical sisal wrapped scratcher!


----------



## Sylvie'smom (Sep 9, 2013)

Looks like kitty heaven to me - great job!


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Think this will keep him from waking me up several times a night when hes racing around using my bed (and me) as a launching pad? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jakiepoo (Jan 5, 2013)

This is hopefully only going to lead to even more amusing videos! He looks like a pretty happy guy on those shelves!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Hmmm...I can't wait to see a picture of Mouse deciding HE wants up there!!!


----------



## Wannabe Catlady (Aug 6, 2012)

I love how you did your vertical board! Much prettier than mine, lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

LMAO Mouse has aalready been watching Munch up there lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

DeafDogs&Cat said:


> Think this will keep him from waking me up several times a night when hes racing around using my bed (and me) as a launching pad?


No this will provide a totally new place to use as a launching pad... ONTO you.

Good job. Looks great.


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Lol, ya that's what I'm worried about 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Maybe he wants to invite friend over to play


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Lol ya, maybe  

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

Looks fantastic, and I love the scratching pad; it offers an alternative to climbing the curtains 

Sooner or later, he's going to paradrop down from top shelf onto the bed and land on your head, while you're sleeping, of course.


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Lol ya, he's totally already done that. I'm now rethinking bed placement...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Terrific shelves!! Great idea about the rope along the edge. It'll help with footing!


----------



## Kneazles (Nov 18, 2013)

Lucky Munch!


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

Yea! lucky Munch! I wonder when I will ever get it done, not when I can't handle a drill and with hubby's kinda workmanship, lol...

This the best ET can get when I free up 2 shelves in my study room.


----------



## Jakiepoo (Jan 5, 2013)

Aha Jake must have been reading this post and decided he wanted his own shelves to because he decided to jump up on the shelf with all the picture frames and knock half of them over -_- I was hoping he'd never find it


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Snowy, it was really simple to make. I bought 2 -11" x8' laminated pine shelves, cut one into 2-2 1/2' and one 3' lengths, bought 150' of 3/8" sisal rope and used up some scraps of 1x4s and 1x2s. Oh and some old carpet laying around the shop. I just stapled the carpet and sisal. I did seal the wood, but didn't lacquer it, as I didn't want it slippery. I just used cheap, but strong brackets to put up the shelves, making sure to hit the wall studs. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Marcia said:


> Terrific shelves!! Great idea about the rope along the edge. It'll help with footing!


Ya, that was my intention. Munch loves to race around, so that edge should keep him from falling off.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Jakiepoo said:


> Aha Jake must have been reading this post and decided he wanted his own shelves to because he decided to jump up on the shelf with all the picture frames and knock half of them over -_- I was hoping he'd never find it


Lol Munch is a bad influence! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dmos23 (Oct 24, 2013)

Awesome!! He looks prestigious on the one where he's on the top shelf lol!


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Peek-a-boo!
View attachment 46186


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

"incoming & bombs away":-d


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

LMAO 859cats11dogs.... I was a touch concerned as I was laying down directly beneath him! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

That's what I figured!!


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

At any given time, my cat shelves are littered with various cat toys and paraphernalia for my cats to play with. One type of activity we engage in is I will try to lob up a toy onto the shelf, Newton then plays goalie and tries to swat away the toy. Either that, or he will try to catch it mid-air.

You should try it


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

The only toy munch really plays with is the laser pointer... the shelves work great for that game! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Update on Munch and his shelves:

He uses them all the time! He loves sitting on the top shelf watching me lol. And he absolutely goes nuts chasing the red bug up there lol. They were totally worth it! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

